# Nachtangeln in Bayern :-)



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

Servus,

da ich öfters in Bayern unterwegs bin, würde mich mal interessieren, wo man dort neuerdings Nachtfischen darf.

Für Euere Hilfe schon im Voraus vielen Dank und viele Grüße #h

Ernst


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Hallo Ernst #h ,

das kommt darauf an, wo du in Bayern unterwegs bist, denn es ist in den einzelnen Fischereibezirken unterschiedlich geregelt.

Das kommt daher, dass ab 2005 das 
*Fischereigesetzes für Bayern *
*(AVFiG )* 
gändert wurde und das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben wurde und in die Verantwortung und Entscheidung den Bezirken übertragen wurde. Tja und nun machen es die Bezirke unterschiedlich.​ 
In Obb, gilt das "alte Nachtangelverbot" wie eh und je, nur darf man jetzt zu der bisherigen Ausnahme Aal auch Waller und Quappe beangeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

In der Oberpfalz darf man es jetzt "grundsätzlich".
Das bedeutet, dass der Fischereirechtinhaber entscheidet ob er das duldet oder nicht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Danke Toni,

habe gehört dass die Umsetzung, teilweise an den engstirnigen alten Vorständen läge?|schlafen

Mir geht es aber auch um Franken, Oberpfalz, Bayrischen Wald und somit Bayern allgemein...


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Oberpfalz darf man es jetzt "grundsätzlich".
> Das bedeutet, dass der Fischereirechtinhaber entscheidet ob er das duldet oder nicht.


Servus Franzl,

wie steht es mit dieser "Duldung", bei der Umsetzung in den Vereinen Deiner Herkunft? |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Toni,
> 
> habe gehört dass die Umsetzung, teilweise an den engstirnigen alten Vorständen läge?|schlafen
> 
> Mir geht es aber auch um Franken, Oberpfalz, Bayrischen Wald und somit Bayern allgemein...


 
Tja .. das ist wirklich in diesem Fall _allgemein_  

aber vielleicht melden sich ja Boardies aus diesen Bezirken und wir bekommen einen Überblick #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Hi hi Toni,

daher auch die Absicht eines Preussens diesen Fred aufzumachen...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

@Zanderfänger
bei uns in der nördlichen Oberpfalz ist es fast überall erlaubt!

P.S.
wann kommst du denn ins gelobte Land? Bzw. wohin, warum usw. ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Hi Franzl,

du solltest aber sagen, wo "bei uns" ist


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Franzl,
> 
> du solltest aber sagen, wo "bei uns" ist



ergänzt  weiß Ernst aber sowieso


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

@Franzl

...und Du fragst noch warum? 

Weil ich diesen Landstrich trotz allem liebe |rolleyes

Dachte für die Zukunft an Eschenbach, Wiesau oder zum x-ten mal rund um Cham |supergri


----------



## upahde (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Hallo,

also bei uns im Verein "Obere Saale" ist das Nachtangeln leider Verboten. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

@Zanderfänger
sachste Bescheid, wenn du rüberkommst - Eschenbach, Wiesau, Cham.... alles nur ein Katzensprung von mir aus 
..und wenn du deinem Nickname Ehre machen willst, nimm dir in deinem Urlaub mal nen Tag frei, dann gehen wir mal Zander stippen


----------



## upahde (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Zanderfänger
> bei uns in der nördlichen Oberpfalz ist es fast überall erlaubt!



Hallo, 

wo genau ist es bei euch erlaubt? Kannst du mir mal ein paar Adressen schicken? 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wo genau ist es bei euch erlaubt? Kannst du mir mal ein paar Adressen schicken?
> 
> ...


@Franzl

Da lauere ich schon die ganze Zeit drauf - hoffe wir können es alsbald umsetzen 

@upahde

Danke für den Hinweis bez. Deines Vereins - die Adressen wären auch für mich von Interesse :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Geiles Gewässer mit super Bedingungen :g

http://www.hotel-schwalbenhof.de/freizeitangebote-bayerischer-wald/angeln-in-bayern/satzdorfer-see-angeln-im-bayerischen-wald/angeln-im-bayerischen-wald-satzdorfer-see.html


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

...hochhol #:


----------



## Wurmduscher (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Hallo,
wie es die Vorredner schon sagten, von Verein zu Verein verschieden!(Leider)Also bei uns z.B. so geregelt:Anglerbund Regensburg=Nachtfischen erlaubt(mein Verein, gilt für die Gewässer vom Anglerbund, also die gepachteten Regenstrecken,Donau usw.)allerdings im gleichen Gewässer,also bei mir der Regen,Fischereiverein Nittenau nicht erlaubt#d Der Regen ist bei uns auf mehrere Teilstrecken geteilt auf verschiedene Vereine/Private.Mit der Begründung FV Nittenau:"Wer bis 24 Uhr nix fängt, fängt nacher auch nix..."#q Also einige sind auf diesem Gebiet noch sehr engstirnig....#d 

Gruß Wurmduscher


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Wurmduscher schrieb:
			
		

> "Wer bis 24 Uhr nix fängt, fängt nacher auch nix..."#q


Fast wie bei den Neandertalern in der Steinzeit


----------



## Acipenser (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Wurmduscher schrieb:
			
		

> )allerdings im gleichen Gewässer,also bei mir der Regen,Fischereiverein Nittenau nicht erlaubt Mit der Begründung FV Nittenau:"Wer bis 24 Uhr nix fängt, fängt nacher auch nix..."#q Also einige sind auf diesem Gebiet noch sehr engstirnig....#d


 
@Wurmduscher: da keimte doch gerade mal kurz Hoffnung auf. Nun denn, dann eben nicht. Ist dann wenigstens das Erlegen der Fische mit der Keule erlaubt? Und muss man sich zum Angeln in bloßes Fell hüllen?

Dennoch freuen wir uns auf Nittenau, ist ja auch tagsüber schön da. Noch 88 Tage...

Mahlzeit

Acipenser


----------



## Wurmduscher (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

@Acipenser,logisch ist das mit der Keule erlaubt, nur nicht erwischen lassen, das gleiche gilt bei manch anderen "aktionen"am wasser ......lies mal meine Signatur, dann weißt du was ich meine...|rolleyes #6


----------



## Acipenser (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Wurmduscher schrieb:
			
		

> nur nicht erwischen lassen



das ist mein Problem, ich kann noch nicht mals pupsen ohne dass ich dabei erwischt werde. 

Ich denke, dass der Regen genügend Chancen birgt, auch tagsüber und am Abend mal was zu fangen. Da ziehen wir alle Register. 

Schade finde ich nur die ewigen unnötigen Beschränkungen derer, die kein eigenes Selbstbewußtsein haben und so ihre "Macht" demonstrieren müssen.

Auf bald, tagsüber am Regen

Acipenser


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

...und nochmal


----------



## Max@m8 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

In Niederbayern im Kreisfischreiverein Kelheim darfst du nachtangeln und zwar so lange du willst:m


----------



## Naglfar (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

und wie sieht es mit gästen aus? ich kenne einige vereine, wo nachtangeln erlaubt ist,aber nur für mitglieder. und untertags auch nur in begleitung von einem vereinsmitglied.
ich darf auch nicht nachts bei uns am see und das ist nervig. ich werde demnächst mal um eine sondergenehmigung betteln.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *



			
				Max@m8 schrieb:
			
		

> In Niederbayern im Kreisfischreiverein Kelheim darfst du nachtangeln und zwar so lange du willst:m


Danke, werde dann mal bei den Jungs persönlich anfragen, wie es dort um diese strittige Frage bez. der Gastangler steht. #h


----------



## Peppers (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

Servus 
Wo kann man man denn nun in o bayern zum Nachttischen gehen?
Gruß Robert


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Bayern *

In Unter-franken sehr unter-schiedlich^^
In meinem Vereinsgewässer (Triefensteiner Wasser) ist es genauso wie im benachbarten Wertheimer Wasser erlaubt. Der davor liegende Abschnitt des Marktheidenfelder Wassers verbietet das Nachtangeln aber


----------

